# Lexmark P6250 unter Windows 7 und 8 Drucken und Scannen



## Tonitsch (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich möchte allen Helfen, die wie ich einen *Lexmark P6250* Haben oder einen vergleichbaren aus der Serie der 6200 Drucker. Seit ich auf *Windows 7* und später auf *Windows 8*, beide in der *64-bit Version*, umgestiegen bin, brauche ich nach jeder Neuinstallation Stunden um den richtigen Treiber aufzutreiben.
Da ich für mich jetzt die richtige Methode gefunden habe, möchte ich sie euch nicht weiter vorenthalten.
Da man bei Lexmark über den Support an keine passenden Treiber mehr kommt, die mit dem Model und in 64-bit funktionieren habe ich mir die Links mit Hand am Arm ersucht. 

*Anleitung:*
*1. Schritt:* 
Lade die Treiber cjs6200EN.exe direkt vom Hersteller über die nicht verlinkte Adresse "http://downloads.lexmark.com/downloads/cpd/cjs6200EN.exe".
*2. Schritt:* 
Lade die Treiber cjs6200GE.exe direkt vom Hersteller über die nicht verlinkte Adresse "http://downloads.lexmark.com/downloads/cpd/cjs6200GE.exe".
*3. Schritt:* 
Installiere erst cjs6200EN.exe ganz. (Nach der Installation wird der Drucker noch nicht unterstützt)
*4. Schritt: *
Danach kann man ohne Neustart und gleich anschließend den Treiber cjs6200GE.exe installieren. 
Nach der Installation fragt die Druckroutine ob man die Patronen neu ausrichten möchte. Das kann man machen oder auch nicht. 
Wenn die Installation durchgelaufen ist, kann man den Drucker wieder verwenden.

Ich hoffe es hilft noch vielen, denn zumindest bei mir hat der Drucker schon mehrere Jahre Dienst hinter sich und hat nicht wie andere Drucker sofort nach dem Gewährleistungszeitraum das Zeitliche gesegnet.

Hinweis: Wer andere Treiber braucht als die, die ich zu empfehlen hatte, kann sie sich auch von der Lexmark Webseite downloaden. Man muss lediglich die angegebene Adresse durch die jeweilige Treiber-Kennung ersetzen.
Andere Treiber sind:
cjb6200EN.exe
cjb6200GE.exe
cjr6200EN.exe
cjr6200GE.exe
cjs6200EN.exe
cjs6200GE.exe


----------



## petito (13. Februar 2014)

Hallo Tonitsch,
danke für Deine Treiber-Links  --- Du hast mir damit sehr geholfen !
Nun kann ich meinen 8 Jahre alten Lexmark P 6250 weiter verwenden.
MfG. petito


----------



## gombjuter (9. Oktober 2016)

Vielen Dank funktioniert auch unter Windows 10


----------

